# Smoked veggie assortment



## sumosmoke (Mar 27, 2009)

My dad used to make this veggie side dish when he fired up the grill and I had wondered what it would taste like if they had some smoke added to the flavor. 

The veggies used were: garlic cloves (mince), zucchini, yellow squash, red new potatoes, white potatoes, yellow and green bell peppers, and mushrooms. Cut those up (I slice them) and throw into a foil pan. Depending on how many veggies you load the pan with, add enough worchestire sauce to cover the bottom of the pan. The addition of the spices is up to your personal taste as I didn't measure anything, just added some of this and some of that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. 

Threw them in the smoker while some other things were going, until the potatoes are tender. Total smoke time was around 3 to 4 hours (with an internal smoker temp - 250 to 275). If you can, place the pan of veggies under a beef roast or brisket to capture those juices as they fall during the smoke. 

The veggies have a really good smokey flavor and are great as a side dish, or served over rice, or wrapped in a tortilla with some sour cream and salsa for a veggie burrito (a tasty one!). 

Here are some pics. Thanks for peeking!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 27, 2009)

Veggies look good, can't wait for the garden to be ready this year, gonna have to try that one.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks great sounds like a nice addition to a chucky I'm gonna smoke soon


----------



## rivet (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, that looks like a great idea! You think radishes would smoke out well? I love radishes, and smoke so..... any thoughts?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 27, 2009)

Rivet, 
Just a tad off topic but thought that I would mention this just in case you grow your own.
If you grow an herb named chervil near radishes it will make them spicier and more flavorful.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds and looks good Laurel.  Thanks for sharing that.  I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## rivet (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey that's great. I appreciate that, 'cause I like my radishes spicy. Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## lownslow (Mar 28, 2009)

How did the squash hold up after all that time in the heat?


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2009)

nice one laurel, i will try the worsey sauce trick next time!!! looks great!!!


----------

